# Therapeutic Deism



## kappazei (Jan 16, 2013)

A workmate posted this rediculously shallow poster on Facebook. Can anyone come up with a one liner that's, kind, truthful and to the point which would blow this out of the water?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 16, 2013)

*
"Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest." 
Jesus Christ, Matthew 11:28,29

*or*

"God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever 
believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life." Jesus Christ, John 3:16

*or*

"My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me: And I give unto them eternal life; 
and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand." Jesus Christ, John 10:27,28*


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 16, 2013)

Resist the urge to blow all facebook errors out of the water. You would have to quit your day job to even scratch the surface.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 16, 2013)

Matthew 7:6 "Do not give dogs what is sacred; do not throw your pearls to pigs. If you do, they may trample them under their feet, and then turn and tear you to pieces.

And what Pergamum said.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 16, 2013)

"HA HA HA! I'm sorry, I couldn't keep a straight face."


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 17, 2013)

Does Facebook have one of these?


----------



## Zach (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll take being perfect IN the perfect one, the Lord Jesus Christ, over being declared perfect IN my sin and shortcomings.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 17, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> "HA HA HA! I'm sorry, I couldn't keep a straight face."


I concur, as it really did make me laugh especially that face and arm gestures!


----------



## kappazei (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. I get it.


----------



## kappazei (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Pergamum for the sound advice.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 17, 2013)

This looks like a slight modification of the 60's slogan......the author may be using the "peace" pipe too often.......


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually, "a blind child, groping in the dark" is the perfect graphic metaphor for the humanistic, new-age double-speak being babbled.


----------



## KMK (Jan 18, 2013)

sweaty love?


----------



## SolaSaint (Jan 18, 2013)

Flawed and fabulous??


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 19, 2013)

Gforce9 said:


> This looks like a slight modification of the 60's slogan......the author may be using the "peace" pipe too often.......



...but now it's medicinal with a Dr.'s note.......


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 19, 2013)

YOU: Dear so-and-so, I was wondering if you have thought about the moral implications of the poster you recently hung up.

SO-AND-SO: What do mean?

YOU: Well, when I think about it, the poster seems to be saying that Hitler was perfect; Jefferey Dahmer was gorgeously human; and rapist's are just fabulously flawed. Is that what you believe?

SO-AND-SO: Well, we all make mistakes. But that doesn't excuse what they did.

YOU: Do you believe there is a moral absolute to which we all must conform?

SO-AND-SO: Yes. And I think it is love and acceptance of others; even when people make mistakes. Hitler and Dahmer just needed someone to love them unconditionally. The world would be a better place if everyone just loved more.

YOU: Do you agree with the poster?

SO-AND-SO: Kinda. I don't know. You're taking it all too seriously!

YOU: Just bear with me for a moment. I am trying to understand where you are coming from. How can a person be flawed and perfect at the same time? To be flawed is to be NOT perfect; and to be perfect is to be NOT flawed. The words on the poster appear quite contradictory. Is that how you see it?

SO-AND-SO: Uh, no. I never thought about it that way before.

YOU: Do you think everyone should love their neighbor?

SO-AND-SO: Well, yeah! I think the world would be a much better place if everyone loved a little more.

YOU: You know, the Bible says that God is love. And He demonstrated what true love looks like by dying a cross for his enemies. He even tells us in the Bible what true love looks like. He is a forgiving God. Have you ever wondered what it would be like to have a loving relationship with the God of the universe? He made all things and he loves you through Jesus Christ; and accepts you too, if you will only believe on him to cleanse you from you have done wrong against him. Do you ever feel like you have sinned against him?

SO-AND-SO: Sometimes.

YOU: I have a special verse from the Bible that I think applies to you. Will you take it home and think about what it means to you and then come and tell what you think? I give it to you in love. I think it is important for you to think about this. Will you receive it?

SO-AND-SO: Alright. I guess.

YOU: Its from Isaiah 55:6-9. It says,
6 Seek ye the Lord while he may be found,
call ye upon him while he is near:
7 Let the wicked forsake his way,
and the unrighteous man his thoughts:
and let him return unto the Lord, and he will have mercy upon him;
and to our God, for he will abundantly pardon.
8 For my thoughts are not your thoughts,
neither are your ways my ways, saith the Lord.
9 For as the heavens are higher than the earth,
so are my ways higher than your ways,
and my thoughts than your thoughts.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 19, 2013)

kappazei said:


> A workmate posted this rediculously shallow poster on Facebook. Can anyone come up with a one liner that's, kind, truthful and to the point which would blow this out of the water?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291



The hands are supposed to look elegant and beautiful; but they just look deformed and arrogant. The closed eyes are supposed to look serene and enlightened to self; but they just look like pride and full of self. Because the words color what shown, the picture is full of empty beauty; ready to entice anyone who will walk by the corner of her street. That it is a child bears no witness of innocence. It is a lie straight from the gates of hell. Shame on the one who would send a child to do the devil's work.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jan 20, 2013)

"That's a good one! Now I have one for you. So, a rabbi, a priest, and a Pentecostal pastor...oh, wait...you were being serious."


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 21, 2013)

kappazei said:


> View attachment 3291



"...said the Serpent to the human."

But, I agree with others...I would tend to let it slide unless she invited my thoughts on the subject.

Blessings...


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 21, 2013)

"Use levels to improve the tonal range across the image."  Hey, you asked for a one-liner. You didn't say what kind.


----------



## kappazei (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Charles. No, my opinion has not been solicited as of yet so I don't think it'll be brought up. Being the analytical type, however, it occures to me that the author of this dribble is someone who has probably looked for unconditional love by worldly means, apart from Christ. So of course he is not going to find it. It's like ignoring the fountain-head and settling for brackish water to quench your thirst. What makes me angry is just because he couldn't find unconditional love, he's trying to tell everyone that it doesn't exist, so settle for dirty water. The worst form of agnosticism in my opinion.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 22, 2013)

kappazei said:


> Thanks Charles. No, my opinion has not been solicited as of yet so I don't think it'll be brought up. Being the analytical type, however, it occures to me that the author of this dribble is someone who has probably looked for unconditional love by worldly means, apart from Christ. So of course he is not going to find it. It's like ignoring the fountain-head and settling for brackish water to quench your thirst. What makes me angry is just because he couldn't find unconditional love, he's trying to tell everyone that it doesn't exist, so settle for dirty water. The worst form of agnosticism in my opinion.



Good thoughts, Bob. 
Keep lighting the way to the "City of Refuge" as you have opportunity to.

Blessings and prayers for any future interactions at work that you might have...


----------



## newcreature (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't think of any reasonable way to respond to such blasphemy. I think the others are right, leave that messy poster on Facebook where it belongs.


----------

